# 'professional' steel frame



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe a sill question regarding steel Merckx frames:

I read sometimes that people refer to their frame as 'professional' .. 'corsa extra professional'
What does this stand for? And how do I notice whether a frame is 'professional' or not?


Thx


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*it's the name of some models*

I call my 85 a "Professional" because that's the model name that Merckx put on it as far as I can tell re Merckx literature, the cadre site, etc.... My Corsa is just that, a Corsa....alas, "just" a Corsa. I feel so sorry for it.


slotnick said:


> Maybe a sill question regarding steel Merckx frames:
> 
> I read sometimes that people refer to their frame as 'professional' .. 'corsa extra professional'
> What does this stand for? And how do I notice whether a frame is 'professional' or not?
> ...


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, I see

I've seen Merckx frames with a different shape of the 'brake holder' (don't know the official name) at the rear fork. Some of them are triangular with 'merckx' engraved, others appear to be straight (round cross-section) and a small cube where the brake is attached.

Why is this?

Regards,


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

I think it just has to do with the date of manufacture and perhaps styling. As far as I can tell, and if I'm wrong someone please correct me, Eddy's earlier frames had the round rear brake bridge with the square or circular brake bolt hardware. A bit later on, certainly by the late '80s, the rear brake bridge had become to more angular wedge shaped piece that we all know and love. Why Eddy switched, I have no firsthand knowledge, but it may have had something to do with styling. That leaner, later brake bridge gave his frames a distinctive look. In a world where everyone back then produced a stock SLX frame, they made his look slightly different and (in my opinion) sleek and cool. I could always tell a Merckx in the pack just by looking at that bridge. 

Just my two cents. 

Robert


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

thx Robert,

this explains it: my friends bikes who have that brake bridge are indeed older frames


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*also check*



slotnick said:


> thx Robert,
> 
> this explains it: my friends bikes who have that brake bridge are indeed older frames


for over the BB cable routing and a square lug fork crown


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

The thing about the fork crown is problematic. Merckx catalogs show the older, square lugged crown on some models late into the '80s for sure, and I believe a ways into the early '90s. Many early Century TSXs had the older crown, including a number of actual pro frames from 7-Eleven and other teams. Why Eddy continued to use it I would like to know, but I would guess it had something to do with ride quality over the sloping fork crown. I still remember the 7-Eleven Century TSX hanging from the LBS wall that I should have bought back in '89 or '90: it had internal routing, the angular, wedge shaped rear brake bridge, and the flat topped fork crown, with the whole front fork and stays chromed. It was a thing of beauty, and an interesting mix of older and newer frame elements. I still kick myself for not buying it all these years later... 

Robert


----------

